# Aristocraft Live Steam 0-4-0 Engine



## Gary B. III (Dec 23, 2013)

I have an Aristocraft live steam 0-4-0 with RC controls. A few wires have broken, and worse the servo (directional motor under the engine) wire has broken, but I am not sure where it goes. Does anyone have a wiring diagram or where the wire goes?


----------



## Gary B. III (Dec 23, 2013)

Item # ART-84200-01


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Aristocraft ASAP


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

There was never a wiring or exploded diagram for this locomotive. You should ask this question on the live steam forum at Aristo web site which is functional at present. Folks there are pretty good at answering questions on this steamer. 

We are probably on our own in the future on this one. 

Jerry


----------



## Gary B. III (Dec 23, 2013)

I have tried, they don't answer anything


----------



## Gary B. III (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anyone have this aristocraft engine I have that works?


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Send me a message with your email address. I have a diagram that shows what each wire operates.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I do have the loco and enjoy it. It works very well for me. 
EM me if you have any questions I may be able to help 

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't recall you posting your question on the AC forum. There are a ccouple of folks that do operate the loco. Yep there is no wiring schematic available from AC on this loco. So if that was your question there that would have been the answer you got. Later RJD


----------

